
Invest in books - diogomartf
https://medium.com/p/invest-in-books-c945b59fd761
======
gallerdude
This may sound silly, but I've recently rediscovered just how amazing books
are. I guess, compared to the internet, books are a bit obtuse - unlike reddit
or youtube, you have to actively dig into them (sometimes it feels like the
internet just washes over you.)

But books have huge information density - new lessons and ideas, and most
importantly, new lenses to see your world through. Books have a great way of
articulating things that you've always known about subconsciously but never
really have thought about.

~~~
diogomartf
That's a great way to describe books, "new lenses to see your world through".
It's basically that, we can explore subjects through other people's eyes who
care deeply enough to write a book about it.

------
FiatLuxDave
Kind of reminds me of when I picked up a copy of Ignition!
([https://www.amazon.com/Ignition-informal-history-liquid-
prop...](https://www.amazon.com/Ignition-informal-history-liquid-
propellants/dp/0813507251)) at a used bookstore for $5. I definitely got my
money's worth out of the read, and I was quite surprised years later when I
heard it was very rare. I still haven't sold it.

I love used bookstores.

~~~
diogomartf
Me too. I always borrow my books, but I don't want to sell them. I will try to
keep them. I'm always returning to books I've read when I need some advice.

------
klez
If you're tight on money, many good books can be had used. I recently got a
copy of Tanenbaum's Distributed Systems book for a third of the cover price.

~~~
diogomartf
I forgot to mention that most of the books I bought are used. They are a lot
cheaper sometimes and are in perfect conditions. The last one I've bought,
"It's Not How Good You Are, It's How Good You Want to Be" by Paul Arden cost
me only 0.01 pounds(without shipping). It is used but like new. Awesome
purchase

------
danielhooper
Get a library card. A bookshelf full of books that you aren't going to ever
re-read or share is just decoration.

~~~
klez
I guess that kind of decoration can have value too. I, for one, love seeing a
good display of books.

------
alawrence
My thoughts are similar to the author's. With books, the upside seems so high
that even if a book is more expensive than usual I can always rationalize the
purchase by postulating whether it will be a "game changer", in which case
even $100 is a relatively small price to pay.

~~~
diogomartf
Couldn't agree more with you.

------
jiehong
Following the same train of thought, you should invest in Wikipedia!

~~~
diogomartf
I've already done, and continue to support them at least once every year :)

